# Itchy feeling when training



## Rcooper (Jan 26, 2015)

Ive been training for years and never had this problem before then all of a sudden say in the last week I'm getting an itchy feeling mainly in my back and legs. Has anyone else experienced this? It's really annoying and seems to be for like the first 20 minutes or so of my workouts. Does anybody know the cause?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Prickly heat or heat rash maybe


----------



## Rcooper (Jan 26, 2015)

I don't think so mate, it's odd it's really itchy then just goes away, it's only during training.


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

seandog69 said:


> Prickly heat or heat rash maybe


^^ This or maybe Eczema or Psoriasis flaring up...

Grab some antihistamines from the chemist and see if the itching goes down...

I get it in summer when sweating.. like being whipped with battery acid coated stinging nettles...


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Why Does Exercise Make me Itchy? | Outside Online


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

Not just ur clothes rubbing and irritating you?


----------



## Rcooper (Jan 26, 2015)

Dazzza said:


> Why Does Exercise Make me Itchy? | Outside Online


Thing is I'd say I'm in decent shape I sparred 5 5 minute rounds earlier and done an hours worth of hard circuit based cardio. Can steroids cause histamine?


----------



## Rcooper (Jan 26, 2015)

garethd93 said:


> Not just ur clothes rubbing and irritating you?


No deco not mate,same close I've been wearing for ages lol,only started the last week,really strange.


----------



## Rcooper (Jan 26, 2015)

Asouf said:


> ^^ This or maybe Eczema or Psoriasis flaring up...
> 
> Grab some antihistamines from the chemist and see if the itching goes down...
> 
> I get it in summer when sweating.. like being whipped with battery acid coated stinging nettles...


I have not got no skin complaints and it's not painful just really annoying I had to stop training to itch my back loads earlier.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

sometimes when i get hot i get itchy, doesnt seem like anything to worry about


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

its bloody annoying though


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I presume you haven't just started using a pre workout supp


----------



## Rcooper (Jan 26, 2015)

xpower said:


> I presume you haven't just started using a pre workout supp


No mate, I take caffeine powder every now and then if I think I need a bit of a perk up but haven't had any for 3 weeks or so.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Do u wrkout in the jungle?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

I only get it during cardio... which I sometimes get really bad.


----------



## Rcooper (Jan 26, 2015)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> I only get it during cardio... which I sometimes get really bad.


And what do you put it down to? I've been training for years and just seems odd for it to just come on all of a sudden.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Rcooper said:


> No deco not mate,same close I've been wearing for ages lol,only started the last week,really strange.


Try changing your clothes then lol


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Rcooper said:


> And what do you put it down to? I've been training for years and just seems odd for it to just come on all of a sudden.


Not sure, I just try and forget about it. Cardio does make you sweat though, so i'm guessing the bodys act of sweating could be causing some irritation somehow.. possible it's clothing or soap related, I have no idea.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sounds like eczema or psoriasis ..it dosnt always show as a rash it's under the skin and occurs with heat it can also appear at any time in life even if u havnt suffered from it before just out of the blue. The itch is like a really horrible nat bite! ( if it's same feeling) u normally find when if it's that u start notice little irritations to other things ..foods, soap, deodorants, stress, etc can bring an outbreak.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Sounds like eczema or psoriasis ..it dosnt always show as a rash it's under the skin and occurs with heat it can also appear at any time in life even if u havnt suffered from it before just out of the blue. The itch is like a really horrible nat bite! ( if it's same feeling) u normally find when if it's that u start notice little irritations to other things ..foods, soap, deodorants, stress, etc can bring an outbreak.


Google is great


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> Google is great


Feck awfffffffff...lol I swear fatass!

Nope I didn't google I have it....I walk round the gym itching ma nu nu ...never using DAZ again. U get me.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Herpes?


----------



## Rcooper (Jan 26, 2015)

Fcuk me I thought it might be something simple within the last few hours I've been called fat,unfit with poor personal hygiene a scruffy Cnut and now I've possibly got a dose lol, never mind it Can't be to serious I thought it might be something quite common.


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

Could be raised red blood cell levels from steroid use (haematocrit).


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Asouf said:


> ^^ This or maybe Eczema or Psoriasis flaring up...
> 
> Grab some antihistamines from the chemist and see if the itching goes down...
> 
> I get it in summer when sweating.. *like being whipped with battery acid coated stinging nettles*...


I get this and still haven't found a cure for it, doctors couldn't either and I was just told to try and keep cool


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I get it after I sneeze sometimes


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Crabs..?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Could be ebolaids


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Cansyphilaids


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Have you introduced new supplement/pre workout. Could be beta-alanine (not sure if someone's said this already)


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

I used to get this when i was younger it seems to be as my body was just starting to sweat then after another 5 mins would go away really anoying tho best thing i found was wear light clothing shorts and a vest and baggy tight clothing made it worse


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Come to think about it . it was when i trained in a old school gym with no fresh air not air con very hot and clammy do you train in one of these gyms ?


----------

